# lactose intolerance attack...any advice?!?



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi, I am a newly registered member to this site, although I have been using it for many months now for information. To keep a long story short, I have been diagnosed with IBS for 3 years now and have run the gamut of tests to rule out everything else (including 3 colonoscopies, yuck). During the time I have had IBS, I have been what I consider "stable" for a 10 month period. However, that was over a year ago, and since then my IBS-D has been consistently wrecking havoc on my life. Last week, I switched to a new GI doctor, and he put me on 2 different prescription meds that I haven't tried before (yippee). For about 5 days I was actually feeling much better. Then on Friday night I went out with friends to a coffee shop. I have been there many times, and I ordered a steamer made with soy milk (I am highly lactose intolerant). Well, as I sipped it, I realized it tasted kind of funny. But instead of completely stopping to drink it, I had about half of the drink (8oz probably). Sure enough, the idiot working at the counter must have screwed up and given me regular milk because the next morning I had D for 7 hours straight. It was one of the worst attacks of my life (I haven't had real milk in at least 3 years). However, now, my system is totally out of control. No matter what I do, I can't seem to get back to where I was a week ago. I have reverted to my "safe" diet that I have tried to consistently follow since being diagnosed. Even some of my prescription meds are not helping in the slightest







So, I was just wondering if anyone had any ideas about what to do to help??? It seems to take my system so much longer than it used to in order to recover from setbacks. I already take 2 different probiotics and a digestive enzime, plus fiber everyday. Any and all ideas are welcome and very greatly appreciated. Thanks for taking the time to read my post!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It may be worth getting some lactase tablets and taking them whenever you might accidentally have real milk rather than soy, but that only helps for the future.That almost sounds more like a virus than a lactose reaction. It may be worth backing off on the fiber if you are still having a lot of gas or diarrhea as sometimes it can cause more problems than it solves when the system is really upset.If you are tending to diarrhea you might check the calcium threads to see if that may help. If you are having severe diarrhea every day that won't clear up it may be worth talking to the doctor to make sure there isn't some ongoing infection. It if is mostly an out of kilter kind of daily problem then it may not be worth that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

I have found that Metamucil (or Citrucel) really helps me get back on track when I have a major set-back like that.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

I too would suggest some lactose pills beforehand just in case...Mind you - my two cents. I used to be allergic to milk and still find it irritates me. I recently tried lactaid and soy milk and they STILL bothered me. The only substitute that HASN'T is Soy Dream and/or Rice Dream. You'd find those on the shelf though.. you refrigerate them after you open them (only good for 2 weeks).But I've used it to replace ALL milk and I've handled it great!


----------



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! Yes, I drink rice or soy milk and swear by it. Lactose pills do absolutely nothing for me. I do take a fiber supplement (its called Acacia) and I have continued with it. Luckily, I am no longer experiencing the explosive D attacks, so that's a big relief! From now on, I am triple-checking what type of milk they use and I don't care if people think I am crazy lol


----------

